# Wanted “”””Crusty/ Rusty Tank Bikes”””



## Junkman Bob (Sep 30, 2019)

Wanted crusty / Rusty tank bikes 
Motobikes
Schwinn
Hawthorne 
Send pics and shipped prices 
Thanks everyone 
Junkman Bob


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 30, 2019)

i would be interested if they dont have tanks as well
Bob


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 2, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 16, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 7, 2019)

Still looking


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 7, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> Still looking



Tank is missing on the Hawthorne.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 7, 2019)

$$$


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 7, 2019)

$1000 Hawthorne 
$550 schwinn

$1300 for both


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 7, 2019)

Appreciate the response but price is over budget for me at this time 
Bob


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 7, 2019)

*1940 Schwinn DX ... I just posted this in the FOR SALE Complete Bicycles section here on the CABE ... PM me if interested *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 7, 2019)

*1940-41 Monark tank bike ... I just listed this one as well in the FOR SALE Complete Bicycles section here on the CABE  — PM me if interested *


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 7, 2019)

Prewar Arnold Schwinn bicycle 1930's "motorbike" style  | eBay
					

This Arnold Schwinn "The World" bicycle is from the 1930's. Tank and kickstand are included, not attached to bicycle. Original shield emblem is attached by one screw; other screw is missing. Leather seat.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2019)

FS, My Babies | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

These are complete to partials, so in this category they will go. Before you throw $$ at me, these are old pics, and parts may be different than shown... current descriptions Now up. 19teens ? 28" Mead Ranger truss $400 includes: Frame, plated Fork, Badge, Crank, Chain wheel, Mead Stem...




					thecabe.com
				



*Circa 1920 26" youth Speedmore*, see ad for details


----------



## jmastuff (Nov 7, 2019)

have more ,what is your budget


----------



## BatWaves (Dec 1, 2019)

Women’s 1940 Schwinn DX Fleet Badge
Men’s 1941 Schwinn DX Admiral 
*Pedals are not longer Red. T8’s.
Mens ‘46or’47 Brown & Ivory (Not faded Maroon)
B model


----------



## John G04 (Dec 1, 2019)

35 elgin oriole, needs a little help but wheels have great chrome under neath the rust and paint is pretty strong. Asking $400 plus shipping


----------

